# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  سرقة لقب سيد البلد من المريخ - بالوثائق

## النجم للرجم

*الموضوع منقول - هذه قصيدة المريخابي الفذ والغيور الشاعر الأستاذ / السر قدور
وفيها توثيق بأنه هو اول من اطلق لقب سيد البلد علي المريخ منذ العام 1988م
ارجو توثيقها وتثبيتها لأن الجلافيط ليس لديه اي ابتكارات ودائما يسرقون الألقاب
فهم ملوك التزوير والتحريف والتزييف - والقصيدة غير مثبتة في هذا المنبر آمل 
تثبيتها للتاريخ لذلك قمت بنشرها هنا لتري الأجيال كل الأجيال هذا الخداع الذي 
يعيشه هؤلاء الجلافيط وصحافتهم صحافة الفول والبنشرجية .
انقر علي الصورة للتكبير
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالله عليك الله ما معقول 
قول والله .. ما بصدقك
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله القرووووووود كضابين في المحاكاة :m9:
وكمان سلوكهم من زماااااااااان بالحجر :yl3qf3hb76918k4q82hلا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
:A12:
                        	*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*شكرا اخوي خالد - ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة - والقصيدة موجودة وكاتبها حي يرزق امد الله في ايامه 
وهذه صورة للنسخة الأصلية من القصيدة وعلي جميع المريخاب نسخها وحفظها ونشرها في جميع 
المنتديات حتي يعرف الجميع عن سلوكيات الحرامية المزورين الجلافيط 
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*حتي الالقاب الجلافيط ما قدرو يعملوها لي روحهم    !!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## khalifa

*مشكور يا صفوه على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## najma

*توثيييق هااااااااااام جدا
                        	*

----------

